# Vintage deer hunting clothing?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

How many of you guys still wear the traditional Red/Black Plaid or other vintage deer hunting clothes from the 50's, 60's and 70's? I am just curious. I am thinking of taking the plunge and wearing traditional stuff this year for the firearm season. I think it is super cool, nostalgic, and a "tip of the hat" my father and grandfather who are no longer here. 

So what is the concensus? 

I am looking at a jacket from a private seller. A photo of the same jacket is below (not the exact jacket). Having never wore a wool jacket, how warm would something like this be? I have no clue... But I do like it! 

Jeff


----------



## Dannerman6 (Dec 5, 2009)

My father in law wears the old red and black plaid jacket and pants he bought back in the early 60's. He bought his at Montgomery Wards in Detroit. He is 67 yrs old and it still fits. I'm sure it was a lot cheaper back then. 
Cabelas sells one from Filson I think. Not Cheap!!!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

I say GO FOR IT, kudos my man,, what a fine thought as a tribute to hunters of old, I hope you go all out for it, and come back with one heck of a success story!!!!  Do it up go big or go home!!! full boat!! All the way down to the manjammies with the flap!!!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

BTW..... wool is very warm, however very heavy, and even heavier once it gets damp


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I occasionally wear my grandfathers red and black wool coat, he passed in 1968. The pants are a little snug or I would wear the entire suit, feel like he is there with me when I am carrying the Savage .300 model 99. Pretty warm too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

i wear my dads old wool plad and carhart bibs during muzzleoader and some colder firearm season hunts heavy..yes but warm if you have a lond walk to the tree you will sweat lol


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wear extra orange, that stuff looks black from a distance. Wool stays warm when wet which is good because you will be laying on the ground like a turtle on it's back unable to move until your coat dries out. Stay on your feet if it rains and keep moving towards the car and you will have a chance. Historical some things like this fell into the "bad" column. 30.06 - Good, Red/black wool clothes - bad. Fog proof scopes - Good, Green rubber "insulated" (yea, right) boots - bad. I saved my dad's red and black wool jacket for my sister, but that's it. Have fun.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't use the old red wool coat, but I do have wool camo that I use, and it is very warm. I don't even put the coat on until I get to my stand so I don't sweat. The stuff stays warm even when wet. In my opinion you can't go wrong with wool.


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

I have Woolrich wool shirts (4 years old or so) and L.L. Bean wool shirts, they are very good. I wear them with an undershirt and a carhartt fleece-lined canvas coat, and a stetson dune hat, and flannel-lined jeans. I have yet to have been cold. not quite traditional, but maybe a little old school.

I really looked at the old cruiser jackets, still might get one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been wearing it for years but then I've been around for awhile tooI have a red/black wool coat, a green/black wool coat, a malone wool coat, wool bibs, and several Stormy Cromer wool hats and a pile of wool shirts. They just seem to fit in well in our UP tent camp. The stuff has always kept me warm and dry and it easily dries by the wood stove if it does get wet. I do prefer nice new warm modern boots though


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I wore a Woolrich red/black outfit for years. The coat was heavy but I loved the pants. Quiet, warm, and has been stated wool is warm even if it gets wet. I wore my pants out and the coat no longer fits me so I have replaced them with more modern synthetic outerwear which I prefer for the weight. I can't speak ill of wool though. I've spent a lot of time in the cold November woods snuggled into my old Woolrich. I still prefer wool for my socks and baselayers (merino) and I frequently wear wool shirts and hats.


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Check this out.............me and my 94 at the time, neighbor deer hunting a few years ago......all vintage clothing. He kept his original suit, and my dad bought another spare set from him (what I am wearing).


The guy is awesome, always has stories of deer hunting from the old days. Has a great story about shooting a large buck off beaver island. I have some really cool pictures from him, black and white, I made them into 8x10's and hung em in our hunting room.

My neighbor is 100 now, in an old folks home.


He was sooooo excited to get out hunting with me, the day of the photos. We set him up in one of our hunting blinds, and he ended up taking a shot at a doe, but missing. Still a great time, and he couldn't have been happier!


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

That is very cool. There is a push to take kids outdoors, but taking a grandpa or great-grandpa would be just as rewarding. Good for you!!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

SlapchopKid said:


> Check this out.............me and my 94 at the time, neighbor deer hunting a few years ago......all vintage clothing. He kept his original suit, and my dad bought another spare set from him (what I am wearing).
> 
> 
> The guy is awesome, always has stories of deer hunting from the old days. Has a great story about shooting a large buck off beaver island. I have some really cool pictures from him, black and white, I made them into 8x10's and hung em in our hunting room.
> ...



That is AWESOME!! Good for you. I am glad you were able to get out there and hunt with him. I really love the traditional look and think I am going back to it this year. 

You guys crack me up. I do have an all red "union suit" from Carhartt with the Butt flap!! ha ha ha ...

I like all things traditional/classic/vintage... so I am going to go for it if I can get everything I need by the time the opener rolls around. I too will be hunting a U.P tent camp so the traditional look will fit right in. Heck, might just forget the blind, the tree stand etc, and plop my heat seat (disc filled with foam pellets) down next to a big ole tree. 

Lets keep this going guys. It is always fun to see photos. If you have some photos of yourself or your family members wearing Vintage stuff post them here!

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

On the suit I am wearing in the photos, there was a back license pinned to the back with a large saftey pin. Also, the red gloves I am wearing, were in the pockets. Along with a rope, some matches, and an unused steel tag from the 1950's. In really good shape. 

I actually wore that same hunting suit for one gun season, didn't bring me any luck though!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I like all things traditional/classic/vintage... so I am going to go for it if I can get everything I need by the time the opener rolls around. I too will be hunting a U.P tent camp so the traditional look will fit right in. Heck, might just forget the blind, the tree stand etc, and plop my heat seat (disc filled with foam pellets) down next to a big ole tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, Those hot seats aren't traditional! When I started many years ago, we looked for a nice piece of bark of if you were real lucky you found a flat piece of pine stump to sit on!:tdo12: We also never built blinds, just sat up against a big tree like you mentioned. Have fun!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't deer hunt much anymore, but I did buy this Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser a couple of years ago for quality and the vintage look while on the ice. The jacket along with a Stormy Kromer is a geat combination.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

SlapchopKid said:


> Check this out.............me and my 94 at the time, neighbor deer hunting a few years ago......all vintage clothing. He kept his original suit, and my dad bought another spare set from him (what I am wearing).
> 
> 
> The guy is awesome, always has stories of deer hunting from the old days. Has a great story about shooting a large buck off beaver island. I have some really cool pictures from him, black and white, I made them into 8x10's and hung em in our hunting room.
> ...


 That is too cool.
I love taking my elders hunting. My dad and uncle just passed away last year and i only have one uncle left. Boy i sure do miss hunting with them fellas. I like the idea of wearing the red and black plaids. I still have my shirt my dad gave me when i was a kid. It dont fit any more though. So i take his out instead.
Verry cool thread.


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Slapchop, that's the coolest 2 pics I've seen in a while.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I have 2 red & black wool coats, 1 green and black complete suit, and 4 sets of wool pants either red or solid green, and still wear them to hunt in. Some are Woolrich, and some are Traverse bay wools. At home I wear and orange hat, but in the UP, Canada, or out west I also wear an orage vest. The wool is heavy, but sure is warm!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Lots of companies made red buffalo plaid clothing, Filson being one of the best, imo. Picked up a crown cap buffalo plaid hat last year. Looked at Kromers, but they just weren't as good as crown cap's dry ice wool hats.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Very cool Slapchop. I bought a suit just like that at a garage sale about 15 years ago for $20. Woolrich. Couldn't resist it. I actually wore it for a few years but I have to tell you, it isn't nearly as efficient as todays clothing but it sure looks cool. 
PS I still have it if anybody wants to give me $20 for it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

hunterrep said:


> Very cool Slapchop. I bought a suit just like that at a garage sale about 15 years ago for $20. Woolrich. Couldn't resist it. I actually wore it for a few years but I have to tell you, it isn't nearly as efficient as todays clothing but it sure looks cool.
> PS I still have it if anybody wants to give me $20 for it. I'd be game if its an XL


What size is it?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Still Wait'n said:


> I don't deer hunt much anymore, but I did buy this Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser a couple of years ago for quality and the vintage look while on the ice. The jacket along with a Stormy Kromer is a geat combination.


ummm... Yeah... That is the Cadillac of red and black plaid.... I would LOVE to get my hands on a filson but at $350.00 I cannot afford it. I am sure it is worth every penny though. I have some Filson bird hunting gear and it sure is nice. 

I love the fact that a lot of you guys are still wearing the red and black. As I said, there is something about that vintage/classic/"old timey" look and feel that I like alot.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Slapchop, that is off the charts cool. 

I always had hand-me-down Woolrich that wore pretty thin, was given a new pair of the red/black plaid pants when I turned 18 (46 now). I pulled them out a few years back and I wear them in rifle season. Good thing I got them a little big back then :lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Justin said:


> Hey Jeff, Those hot seats aren't traditional! When I started many years ago, we looked for a nice piece of bark of if you were real lucky you found a flat piece of pine stump to sit on!:tdo12: We also never built blinds, just sat up against a big tree like you mentioned. Have fun!


 I still do that....A lot in fact. Although its usually in a blowdown.

My dads suit was solid red/yellow reversable, Lightweight canvas and insulated....I think my brother ended up with it.

Vintage......I picked up a vintage pair of very nice Bear Archery GRAYLING, insulated camo pants this year at a garage sale. $3 and my exact size. Thats a pretty rare embroidered cloth label.

Anybody have the matching coat in large ??


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Burksee said:


> What size is it?


My size.
Actually was kidding about selling it. For $20 I will keep it for nostalgia sake, who knows, I just might pull it out and wear it if I ever buy a flintlock or start using a long bow. 
I have several kill pictures with this suit but nothing digital.


----------



## 30-30freak (Sep 23, 2011)

I use a fillson Double Mackinaw jacket. Very warm with a sweat shirt under it.This is also my first post. Man I love Nostalgic hunting clothing it is the coolest.


----------



## EyeWacka (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool pics Slapchop,I don't think I could even tie those boots up hes wearing at 94yrs old..lol.He looks tickled just to be in the woods,definately cool.


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments!

Everyone has there hunting 'legends' and this guy happens to be one to me. 

The story on the beaver island buck........

Way back in the day...probably the 1940's, he used to go to beaver island with the boys from birmingham and hunt deer. His favorite gun was a .300 savage with iron sights. 

One day he was hunting the orchard...and this buck came out and started on some apples (sounds like today don't it?lol) Anyways, he ended up crackin off this buck. He found the buck, and a couple guys in a car were driving down a 2 track road. They stopped, and helped him take it back to camp. They tied the buck to the car, and it stretched out from the trunk all the way to the front bumper. They told my neighbor, it was as big as a mule.

He said later the DNR inspected his deer, and told him at the time, it was the largest bodied deer taken off the island. 

I can tell you, over the years, I have heard that same story, many, many times. And guess what? It never gets old, I enjoy listening to stories from the past!

My dad bought an old 30-30 winchester lever action, pre-1960's that he had. I have the original box with matching serial number on the box. Also, some other vintage hunting equipment from him. He was a great neighbor!!!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

First... welcome 30-30 freak. Enjoy the site and congrats on your first post.

Slapchop... Very cool story. My grandfather died a few years ago when he was 94. He was born and raised in Marquette and boy, did he have the stories. I could listen to him for hours on end. Months before his death, the man could still put a fly in a Styrofoam cup 30 feet away with his old bamboo fly rod that he had since he was 20. I have it now, and wouldn't part with it ever!


----------



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know "how" I ever managed to score a successful hunt, what with all the camo and gadgets nowaday. I still have my first hunting suit from my first hunt at 14. Brightest yellow from head to toe. I had taken 11 deer before I donned my first spot of camo. I pull it out at the start of every season, lots of GREAT memories of family and friends, some here, most aren't anymore. Bright yellow from head to toe, can you imagine that now?


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

funny you mention bamboo fishing rod, I got one from him 3 years ago. its like a 2 or 3 piece.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

FYI, those of you who enjoy wool clothing, check out a place called Bemidji Woolen Mills. Bill Batchelder make some really nice clothes and he does NOT require an arm and leg for payment. The clothes from Filson are a bit better and carry much higher price tags. The have a website on the internet.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I love the look of that era hunting garb, but that wool is way to heavy for me to tote around in the woods anymore. Itchy too! Warm, but just to much. Great for around town for me...love wearing that vintage look in shirts too, just not while hunting!


----------

